# Isomac Macinino Professionale, a bit knackered but usable...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When I (with the help of Urbanbumpkin) bought my Pavoni, it came with a knackered grinder, it said in the advert that the settings were stuck. I soon fixed this by just giving it a clean. After taking it to bits to find out why the chute was loose, I found it had probably been drop-kicked at some point then glued back together..










Bit of a bodge job, but it seams to have held it together. It explains why the collar is a bit of a faff to screw back on.

I found out why the chute was loose, the screw was missing for one thing and the plastic it screwed into had disintegrated. So out came the glue and its all now stuck back together.

Just tried it (with some Tesco beans I've kept for just this reason, not drinkable but grindable).






I've no idea on the quality of these things for espresso (probably dire..), it's got the retention of a constipated hippo though so not great.

I'm wondering if it will be ok for brewed or French press/Moka pot, in which case I might keep it - otherwise I'll sell it on (cheaply, due to its condition).

What's the opinions on this little grinder?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Two Mazzers and you are fiddling with this why?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ridland said:


> Two Mazzers and you are fiddling with this why?


Because it's there to be fiddled with?

I've done fiddling with the SJ, as I'm selling it. As for the Major, I don't need to fiddle with that one as I use it (apart from some little mods to the doser) which is why I'm selling the SJ since I've not, nor will ever use it.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks as if it needs a bit of work. It's probably only useful as spares for someone... The burr holders are broken you need to replace both and the paddles seem bent or broken, that's why there is so much retention. They need to be replaced as well. I just sold mine for 45 squids in ok condition. The spares are more that that.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

tobimax said:


> Looks as if it needs a bit of work. It's probably only useful as spares for someone... The burr holders are broken you need to replace both and the paddles seem bent or broken, that's why there is so much retention. They need to be replaced as well. I just sold mine for 45 squids in ok condition. The spares are more that that.


Update...

After months of use, my dad (who I gave it to, to use with his AeroPress) said it wasn't working properly and there was coffee everywhere. Had a quick look and it seams the grind chmber has fallen to bits so coffee is falling straight through into the motor box underneath. I'm surprised it isn't made from metal. I'm going to have a good look at it later to see if I can fix it in any way - otherwise I'll just box it up and flog it for bits.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Buy some JBWeld for the glue... By far the strongest epoxy I have ever used.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Good idea Dylan, I expect The Range will have it - or my local Yorkshire Trader.. that's if it isn't too far gone inside.


----------

